# Why does Gurkha have a bad rep around here?



## Hookshot12 (Jun 13, 2008)

I've seen several people post about how they don't like Gurkhas, but this evening after a nice dinner, my buddy and I sat on the back porch and lit up two Gurkha Symphonies. It was an absolutely amazing cigar! I'm still pretty new to smoking, but it was probably the best cigar I've had, and I know this one cigar doesn't speak for the whole brand, but the other Gurkhas can't be that bad. So why is it they have such a bad reputation here?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Uh-Oh here we go again:r

Some people love em some hate em. The whole Gurkha bashing thing is just what people do to fit in and look cool.

Gurkha's Blow:BS


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Gurkha's Blow:BS


:tpd:


----------



## maputo (Jul 10, 2008)

Hookshot12 said:


> I've seen several people post about how they don't like Gurkhas, but this evening after a nice dinner, my buddy and I sat on the back porch and lit up two Gurkha Symphonies. It was an absolutely amazing cigar! I'm still pretty new to smoking, but it was probably the best cigar I've had, and I know this one cigar doesn't speak for the whole brand, but the other Gurkhas can't be that bad. So why is it they have such a bad reputation here?


you know i was hesitant to light up my Gurkha Expedition i got in a cheap sampler tonight after all the bad press Gurkhas have gotten around here but I was highly impressed that it was a decent smoke for the price, in fact im on the last 3rd and i'm still surprised at how good it actually is.


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

I enjoy the occasional Gurkha, but I think the are a bit over priced....

I like the Legends and the Fuerte sticks.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't think Ghurka's are bad smokes but a lot of them do have a very similar taste profile imho. Many of the blends provide copious amounts of full bodied smoke and is easy to roll around in your mouth and blow smoke rings with. Great if you like the flavor profile, not so much if the flavor is not what you enjoy in a cigar.

In other news, has anyone tried the new 'Status?' Beautiful presentation in a frosted glass tube with a Connie wrapper. Looks like something different from them, be curious to get some impressions.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

They just aren't my thing. 

I don't like paying for fancy bands and packaging.

I don't care for their taste.

I don't care for the creepy old man on the bands.


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

I don't care for the creepy old man on the bands


:r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

gwc4sc said:


> Uh-Oh here we go again:r
> 
> Some people love em some hate em. *The whole Gurkha bashing thing is just what people do to fit in and look cool*.
> 
> Gurkha's Blow:BS


I don't bash them to look cool....I bash them because they taste like dirt. :2


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

sikk50 said:


> I don't like paying for fancy bands and packaging.
> quote]
> 
> If they say it is a good brand loud enough, and often enough, some people will buy into it, sure enough.
> ...


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I don't bash them to look cool....I bash them because they taste like dirt. :2


:r Fair enough :tu


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

I've smoked them and though they never really stuck with me didn't find them so bad they needed bashing - not really sure why it goes on here - but it seems mostly just good natured banter - not an organized conspiracy to trash the brand -they are vulnerable to some extent because of their kitschy packaging and artificially high price-points which are usually heavily discounted.


----------



## Hookshot12 (Jun 13, 2008)

I suppose I'll try some more Gurkhas and see what I think about them.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hookshot12 said:


> I suppose I'll try some more Gurkhas and see what I think about them.


That's it......smoke what you like, no way to find out without trying.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hookshot12 said:


> I've seen several people post about how they don't like Gurkhas, but this evening after a nice dinner, my buddy and I sat on the back porch and lit up two Gurkha Symphonies. It was an absolutely amazing cigar! I'm still pretty new to smoking, but it was probably the best cigar I've had, and I know this one cigar doesn't speak for the whole brand, but the other Gurkhas can't be that bad. *So why is it they have such a bad reputation here?*



I dunno about their rep...................but they taste like doody :ss


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

There ok to me. My buddy thinks their the greatest thing in the world. Like usual its about the person.


----------



## Totemic (Jun 2, 2008)

Hookshot12 said:


> I've seen several people post about how they don't like Gurkhas, but this evening after a nice dinner, my buddy and I sat on the back porch and lit up two Gurkha Symphonies. It was an absolutely amazing cigar! I'm still pretty new to smoking, but it was probably the best cigar I've had, and I know this one cigar doesn't speak for the whole brand, but the other Gurkhas can't be that bad. So why is it they have such a bad reputation here?


For me at least, Gurkhas aren't a bad cigar. In fact, for the most part they are well above average in taste.

The issue is one of expectation. Gurkhas try to make themselves off as great cigars, they really aren't. Based on just my own personal experience, I just don't agree with what Gurkha (or in this case Mr. K. Hansotia) thinks of itself/himself.

A.Fuentes, Perdomo Champaign/Lot 23, Padrons, Oliva, even some of the eleventy billion Rocky Patel blends, for me at least, out class many/most/all of the Gurkhas I've had. So the question then becomes why are Gurkhas so much more expensive than these other cigars which to my tastes are better in terms of flavor and certainly a LOT better in terms of their draw/burn (Gurkhas I've had, almost all had some serious burn issues).

The only thing I can conclude is that they are trying to milk the branding and packaging as much as possible. Which is a shame. If they just come out and accept that they are very good $3 to $4/stick smoke, I don't think there would be as much angst over them.

Having said that, one of the few Gurkhas that I still enjoy once in a while are the Symphony's. Mostly because I had purchased an assload of them a while back and I haven't completely gone through my stock yet. But once I do finish that off, I seriously doubt I would buy more, unless I could get them for around $3/stick (that's for the toro+ size, since for mild cigars I prefer the the longer lasting smokes) which is what I think they are worth.

If you like Gurkhas Symphony's, I think you would love RP Connecticuts, A. Fuentes, and even maybe the 5 Vegas Golds. Each of them are MUCH cheaper than the Symphony and in my opinion are just as good, if not significantly better.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I find some of their stuff pretty good, the Fuerte, Beast, and the G3/5, but they all pretty much taste the same. Can't stand most of their other stuff. I think they get hit extra hard because of their ridiculous msrps and focus on packaging. But I really like the Fuerte and usually pick it up off cbid for a little over $2 a stick.


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

I like certain ones, but in all honesty, they are overpriced. I have several in my collection but always get them in samplers or on extreme specials. Anyone who pays $10 for one is nuts. When ever I shop for sticks and see them, I am always reminded of amazon.com pricing stratergy, MSRP $100, Amazon.com price $49.99.... gold box special every 2 week can be had for $29.99. Although, I would like to buy a box one day, I am told the boxes they come in are fantastic.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Hookshot12 said:


> I've seen several people post about how they don't like Gurkhas, but this evening after a nice dinner, my buddy and I sat on the back porch and lit up two Gurkha Symphonies. It was an absolutely amazing cigar! I'm still pretty new to smoking, but it was probably the best cigar I've had, and I know this one cigar doesn't speak for the whole brand, but the other Gurkhas can't be that bad. So why is it they have such a bad reputation here?


The Symphony is a nice cigar.

The joke is that Gurkha and CAO each have more lines than Disneyworld in January.

They've spread themselves so thin that they've become confusing to all but their biggest fans.

Plus, they've (both) made some real duds...doesn't help, that.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

sikk50 said:


> They just aren't my thing.
> 
> I don't like paying for fancy bands and packaging.
> 
> ...


:tpd:it's just an okay smoke for $$$$$$$$


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm new to cigars, but I can say that Gurkha is the only brand I consistently do not enjoy - after trying five different Gurkha models. I kept trying different ones because I thought my taste might "mature" but to no avail. And yes, the ghoulish dude on the band does not help much


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Wutcha talkin bout? Both Tom and Bruce smoke them and like them..:tu


----------



## MCGUNNUT (Apr 21, 2008)

I've yet to spark up the only two Gurhkas I've got resting in my humi. A humongo Warlord and a Legend Perfecto. I'm going to smoke one when I have the time this weekend and I'll post back if it's a hit or miss. I agree, they've confused the crap out of everyone what with their huge lineup.:cb:cb:cb


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

I inquired about them after I first joined CS. I purchased a few shortly thereafter and didn't enjoy them at all.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I know I am new but I liked the 2 I had. 
But with cigars thats the way it is.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have had some that I liked and I have had some that I don't. To me it's just the way that they are tossed in our face all of the time. Everything you see is Gurkha this Gurkha that. They make so many damn cigars that there is bound to be one that you like but how long before you find it?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm, my .02

1. Seems to have taken a life of it's own in being bashed.

2. Some don't like the price and the packaging. Personally I like a good looking band and box. Pricing... look on cbid - most of the more common lines can be had there for the same price as any other brand. When you are doing a limited run on an item, it just costs more to do it. Is it worth the $$, only your taste and budget can decide that.

3. Too many lines... this interview with Kaizad Hansotia at: http://www.cigar.com/podcast/index.asp explains why. I was baffled before listening to him. Basically they takes smaller lots of good leaves that can't be massed produced and use them for limited runs. So when they say xxx number of boxes and then no more, that's it. If you know this, then it's easy to understand all the lines. I know I am more carefull about how and what I smoke of my Gurkhas as there may be very few of a specific run out there to get a hold of.

4. Everyone has loves and hates. Eaample, I wouldn't smoke a CAO if that was all there was to smoke. AF, except for the King B - they all have a harsh tobacco taste I don't care for. RPs, the R4 is nice, but the rest - I'll bomb with them, other folks like them. A lot of the lines are very similiar in profile and taste. I can tell a Tat immediatly upon lighting up, which one, maybe not, but that it is a Tat easily. Same with a Gurkha. So, IMO it's easy to see where someone could like/dis-like a line as a whole. Maybe not every stick, but the majority.

5. Others opinions.... just that opinions. I will look in a review to see it it mentions items in a smoke that I know appeal to me. Wether they liked it or not isn't material, they aren't me. I like smooth, chocalate tones, may even vanilla on occasions, maybe the reviewer didn't.

Try them all, I know I am


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

I have never smoked a Gurkha that I did not enjoy. Would I characterize it as the best brand? No, but I find their product well-made and delicious.

Much like others though, I cringe when I walk in to the humi at the B&M and see a mountain of expensive Gurkhas sitting there with fat price tags. I would have a lot more respect for them if they would maybe tone down their packaging and drop their prices.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have only smoked a few Gurkha's before. The only one I enjoyed was the Centurion. Even then, they are too expensive to justify buying them.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Wutcha talkin bout? Both Tom and Bruce smoke them and like them..:tu


Quoted for truth :ss


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I personally tried 6 different Gurkhas and each one seemed worse than the last to me. Some people love them but Gurkha is the only brand I've tried where I didn't find one thing I liked.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

What I have learned about Gurkha; they need to sit for a while. When I made my first purchase of Legends, I was not impressed and disappointed, three months later a major difference and enjoyable. I have a couple left from that batch coming up on a year, I will be smoking them soon. I have since purchased the Fuerte and Royal Brigade and they are not bad, like the Legends, they have also improved with time.

Only buy them on sale, if you like them cool, if not, give them away.

:ss


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

A friend of mine loves the Gurkha brand and keeps trying to convince me that they are great. He keeps failing. I've had several different ones and while they are not dog rockets or yard gars, I won't spend the money to buy them. There are too many other cigars that I like better.

As has been said many time before, it's all about what you like to smoke and not what someone else tells you is a good smoke...


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I haven't found a Gurkha that I like, that's all.
I've given them a shot and they haven't come through. I have a bunch of different lines that are gathering some age, each has at least six months on them.
I'll try them and see if they make the cut, but I'm not holding my breath. Last one I tried was a Black Puro that I had high hopes for. It tasted like a Black Twizzler that had been laying under the swingset for a few months.
If they don't work out, I know three really good guys who will like them a LOT. 
They'll be easy to get rid of. :tu


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I have tried several of the Gurkha lines, and, while good, they really don't stand out to me. That's not to say that they are bad or anything, just not the best. But, I still do buy them because they are very consistent and smooth.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Proliferation

Price

I've had some Gurkhas I liked, but am not willing to wade through 6 lines I hate (at C-bid prices of course) to find the one that I like. The Symphony is a very nice mild cigar IMHO.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

All my Gurkhas have a home in VOLTS humidor. :tu


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Totemic said:


> ...one of the few Gurkhas that I still enjoy once in a while are the Symphony's. .... If you like Gurkhas Symphony's, I think you would love RP Connecticuts, A. Fuentes, and even maybe the 5 Vegas Golds. Each of them are MUCH cheaper than the Symphony and in my opinion are just as good, if not significantly better.


 :tpd:Symphonys are the only Gurkhas I buy, and then only if I can get them for $3 or less on C-Bid.

I also agree about the RP Connecticuts and 5 Vegas Gold, good smokes. Guess I need to try A. Fuentes.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I haven't tried them all... I think that's damn near impossible, but the ones I've had, I've enjoyed. They're not worth more than 3-5 dollars. But if you can get them cheap then light up! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Volt said:


> Try them all, I know I am


You can have mine.  :r



Rock Star said:


> Wutcha talkin bout? Both Tom and Bruce smoke them and like them..:tu


Our one and only puffs.....Well, OK, Bruce maybe took 2 or 3.  :r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Hookshot12 said:


> I've seen several people post about how they don't like Gurkhas, but this evening after a nice dinner, my buddy and I sat on the back porch and lit up two Gurkha Symphonies. It was an absolutely amazing cigar! I'm still pretty new to smoking, but it was probably the best cigar I've had, and I know this one cigar doesn't speak for the whole brand, but the other Gurkhas can't be that bad. So why is it they have such a bad reputation here?


I can understand from your post - "I'm still pretty new to smoking" why you mioght be confused.

However, as you gain more experience, you'll understand why these cigars have a bad reputation around here.

Bottom line - these are not good cigars


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

These cigars are just not good.. They seem to put alot of money into creating fancy and elaborate "treasure-chest" boxes, and crazy shiny bands.. The thing they forgot is the cigar.. And, for the money, there are ALOT of better cigars out there......ALOT!


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

the packaging does seem a bit excessive...but here's the real question: would you rather smoke a gurkha or a thompson?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

benjamin said:


> the packaging does seem a bit excessive...but here's the real question: would you rather smoke a gurkha or a thompson?


id rather not smoke. b/c i hate gurkhas, and if i order a Thompsons they will call me non-stop for years trying to sell me something!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

benjamin said:


> the packaging does seem a bit excessive...but here's the real question: would you rather smoke a gurkha or a thompson?


Why not, "would you rather smoke anything or a Thompson?"

I might smoke a Gurkha over some more nasty cigars, but that doesn't mean Gurkha isn't a nasty cigar itself.


----------



## ellisb (May 24, 2008)

Two reasons for me:

1) There are just too many damn varieties to keep track of. Rather than have a dozen mediocre products, how about one or two real nice ones that are worth the $.

2) The guy on the band really creeps me out.

-EB


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I might smoke a Gurkha over some more nasty cigars, but that doesn't mean Gurkha isn't a nasty cigar itself.


word! plus you gotta think of where the gurkha may have come from (see below)


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

ellisb said:


> Two reasons for me:
> 
> 1) There are just too many damn varieties to keep track of. Rather than have a dozen mediocre products, how about one or two real nice ones that are worth the $.
> 
> ...


I heard somewhere that Gurka doesn't even make these cigars - they bulk buy, package and market. That is one of the things that leads to question quality and consistency


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmm, personally I love some of the Gurkha's... Have only had one that I really didn't like... So if any of you want to get rid of yours please feel free to send them to Aracos's Home for Wayword Gurkha's. They will be well cared for and put to the flame in a loving fashion...


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

I like virtually every maduro they make. My first try of a Master Select #4 wasn't that great but after 4 months of rest it was fantastic.

They are rediculously priced at MSRP, go over the top on packaging, and do push the 'limited time only get them now while you can before theyre gone Gone GONE!!!" kind of thing, but as long as you stick to getting them on specials and the devil site, they're well worth it.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

I think one of the reasons why they have a bad rep here is because of the multiple lines they come out with and how often. Myself, being a Gurkha Ho, don't like every one that comes down the line, I have 3 or 4 favs that I always keep a good stash of.
But at the same time you don't see to much bashing on Rocky Patel smokes and he has just about the same number of different cigars out there as Gurkha(if not more). I'm not really a Patel fan myself, but if you look at the different vendors out there, Rocky has lines that are only avalible through them and they are plenty of them. And IMHO, Patels are kinda pricey for what they are.(the ones I have tried). I admit the Vintage lines are not bad
for a change of pace.
A lot of people don't like Gurkhas because of construction issues i.e., exploding or cracking wrappers, burn issuses and so on. But don't other smokes have these occasional issuses??
The only problem I have ever had is cracking wrappers on the X Fuete Torp. And I think it is because the wrapper is thin and fragile. As for the Class Regent, Legend, Napalese Warrior, and Black Puro, they have all preformed as expected for me. And as for pricing, I can't cry about that, because The Devil's Playground has the best deal on them. For me $25 for a 10pk of Rengent Trops. is a helluva deal.
With that being said I'll get down off or my:sb now.
Just my :2


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

joed said:


> I heard somewhere that Gurka doesn't even make these cigars - they bulk buy, package and market. That is one of the things that leads to question quality and consistency


I won't be surprised if this is true. A lot of boutique brands eg CAO and Torano comes from the same factory. Pretty much the same production line.

The owner of Gurkha was and I believe still is a cigar band maker. They make some of the best cigar bands out there. There was an interview floating around somewhere where the owner stated (paraphrasing) that since they make cigar bands, why not create a cigar to put their own cigar bands.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

To quote someone around CS - Smoke what ya like, and like what ya smoke.

I had a Gurkha G3 and absolutely loved it - one of my favorite smokes to date. Granted it was FREE so that helps a little, seeing as how they get bashed for their pricing.

I've had about four or five Gurkhas, really liked two of them, hated at least one. They seem hit-or-miss to me.

But I really hate the Gurkhasupermoustachemanwithaknife on the band.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I don't bash them to look cool....I bash them because they taste like dirt. :2


You don't need to do anything to look cool. You look cool no matter what you say or do. You can be dressed up like Bozo with a pie in your face and you'd still look cool. You are the coolest. Coolness=icehog3. You complete the cool postulate.

MCS


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Check out this thread:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=146531&page=8

I state in my last comments that you should smoke what you like.

I do not bash them to fit in, I bash them because they are poor excuses for cigars.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I have found all the Gurkhas I have tried smokeable. Some I found better then others but I never felt the urge to toss it after the first few puffs like I have with some Pepin's. I lasted less then an inch with Old Henry, 5 Vegas Miami, Serie JJ Maduro and only got 2 inch into a Tat red before I was done. 

I didn't give up on Pepin's just becase of those. There are quite I few I like.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

joed said:


> I heard somewhere that Gurka doesn't even make these cigars - they bulk buy, package and market. That is one of the things that leads to question quality and consistency


 This is a pretty common occurence in the Brewing industry. Often times a micro-brewed type beer is really brewed by a larger brewery in smaller batches, and labeled as a stand alone type micro brew.:2


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Please dont take this the wrong way, but in a nut shell. Real cigar smokers who have had about every common cigar made and then some with the experience of learning what a good cigar taste like, HATE Gurkhas..Newbies or fellows that dont have much experience, LIKE them.. One day you will hate them too..:tu


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way, but in a nut shell. Real cigar smokers who have had about every common cigar made and then some with the experience of learning what a good cigar taste like, HATE Gurkhas..Newbies or fellows that dont have much experience, LIKE them.. One day you will hate them too..:tu


Guess im not a real cigar smoker, because i have liked the few Gurkhas that i have had, the shaggy is a great cigar imho. I agree that they are expensive (but if you dont pay msrp they arent that bad ive had worse and paid more), and they over do the packaging. SMOKE WHAT YOU LIKE AND LIKE WHAT YOU SMOKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way, but in a nut shell. Real cigar smokers who have had about every common cigar made and then some with the experience of learning what a good cigar taste like, HATE Gurkhas..Newbies or fellows that dont have much experience, LIKE them.. One day you will hate them too..:tu


Let me take issue with that gross generality. I've been smoking cigars since 1994 and have tried a whole shit-load of sticks over the years, many of which are no longer among us (thank God!). I'd say I've had lots of experience and sure as hell count myself as a REAL cigar smoker. To be fair, however, I must admit that my experience has not included Cremosas. But I've tried Lars and Acid (and survived both experiences). 

Gurkhas are a mixed batch to me. The Triple Ligero is very tasty to my taste buds, and the others I've had (G3, Nepalese Warrior and Signature 101) didn't suck, they were just so-so. And then there's the one (can't tell you what it was) upon which I cannot report because it was so tightly rolled it was like sucking on a dowel. I'm sure there are others that I would enjoy, just as I am sure that there are others that I will find so-so. And some will be dowels (but then, that happens to everyone once in a while, even Fuente).

It boils down to: SOME LIKE 'EM, SOME DON'T. Like with every other brand out there. Including Cremosas. To flog a dead horse, there are those folks on this board who LIKE the taste of an Acid Kuba Kuba. I, on the other hand, think they are likely the vilest cigar ever made, including Cremosa.

Different strokes for different folks, guys. That's all.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I just don't like them. I'm kind of O.K. with the G3s, but that's about it. 

If I'm gifted them, I send them to the troops. Someone over there probably really likes them...

I'd also respond the same to a "Why does CAO have a bad rep around here?"... I don't like them, either.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

gwc4sc said:


> Uh-Oh here we go again:r
> 
> Some people love em some hate em. The whole Gurkha bashing thing is just what people do to fit in and look cool.
> 
> Gurkha's Blow:BS


:tpd:


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> You can have mine.  :r
> 
> Our one and only puffs.....Well, OK, Bruce maybe took 2 or 3.  :r


nice shirt  closet Gurkha lover :r


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

I've tried two Gurkhas and I really enjoyed them. I've got quite a few in my humi from my sampler buys and I'm really anxious to try them as well.

I am finding something along the lines of the bashing lowers expectations which when it exceeds what you think it might be like you are pleasantly surprised! 

I'd rather smoke something underrated than overrated


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ive smoked 2 or 3 ghurkas and they were just ok....They werent mind blowing....I will say they are overpriced unless you buy them from the devil site


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

IMHO Gurkhas are $3 to $4 sticks in $7 to $10 bands.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I have enjoyed my experience with gurkha....but i enjoy lots of cigars for what each has to offer....

Take CAO...I don't like many of their smokes...but the brazilia is okay, and the gold maduro is one of my fave light smokes..but the vision was a yard gar at best

like wines or spirits....each has a unique aspect somewhere to be appreciated...

but i seem to remember lots of people on here used to speak highly of gurhka...what changed i wonder??


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mikhail said:


> IMHO Gurkhas are $3 to $4 sticks in $7 to $10 bands.


that makes them a $10 to $14 cigar


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I tried a few, but nothing too interesting. The taste was the same throughout and a little boring. :2 

Plus there are more interesting smokes that I rather try, like Illusiones, Don Pepins, Anejos, Padillas, etc.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

MeNimbus said:


> I tried a few, but nothing too interesting. The taste was the same throughout and a little boring. :2
> 
> Plus there are more interesting smokes that I rather try, like Illusiones, Don Pepins, Anejos, Padillas, etc.


those I could pass up. 

Gurkhas are hit and miss, lately more miss but will keep trying them.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

aracos said:


> Hmm, personally I love some of the Gurkha's... Have only had one that I really didn't like... *So if any of you want to get rid of yours please feel free to send them to Aracos's Home for Wayword Gurkha's*. They will be well cared for and put to the flame in a loving fashion...


I will pack up all the Gurkhas I have at home, and get them in the mail to you tomorrow. That would be exactly..., let me see.....

Zero Gurkhas.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

They have a bad rep because of excessive and unmerited hype that none of their cigars (in my experience) live up to. A $750 cigar? A $1,250 cigar? COME ON. My mama didn't raise no sucka.

That said, I have smoked a few Gurkhas that I actually liked. But I just can't give the dude my money knowing that he is so full of :BS


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BigVito said:


> nice shirt  closet Gurkha lover :r


:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I will pack up all the Gurkhas I have at home, and get them in the mail to you tomorrow. That would be exactly..., let me see.....
> 
> Zero Gurkhas.


a zero full of Gurkhas? Give Bruce his zero back :r


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I will pack up all the Gurkhas I have at home, and get them in the mail to you tomorrow. That would be exactly..., let me see.....
> 
> Zero Gurkhas.


Looks like you're mooching Gurkhas to me. You're all like "wah wah wah, if I had some Gurkhas, I'd send you some but wah wah wah, I don't have no Gurkhas so I can't send you any."

Your reverse-mooch attempts are very transparent and reek of fake maduro.

MCS


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> a zero full of Gurkhas? Give Bruce his zero back :r


Put down the liquor, Perry.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Put down the liquor, Perry.


I don't like scotch :bn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Looks like you're mooching Gurkhas to me. You're all like "wah wah wah, if I had some Gurkhas, I'd send you some but wah wah wah, I don't have no Gurkhas so I can't send you any."
> 
> Your reverse-mooch attempts are very transparent and reek of fake maduro.
> 
> MCS


Busted again.....I thought the Mr. Spock Mind-Meld might score me some Gurkha Ancient Centurian Louis Napalese Moronicos....thanks for ruining the master plan. 

 :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Busted again.....I thought the Mr. Spock Mind-Meld might score me some Gurkha Ancient Centurian Louis Napalese Moronicos....thanks for ruining the master plan.
> 
> :r


is there a MoB herf before SHIV?  I have your Gurkhas


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Big D said:


> I think one of the reasons why they have a bad rep here is because of the multiple lines they come out with and how often. Myself, being a Gurkha Ho, don't like every one that comes down the line, I have 3 or 4 favs that I always keep a good stash of.
> But at the same time you don't see to much bashing on Rocky Patel smokes and he has just about the same number of different cigars out there as Gurkha(if not more). I'm not really a Patel fan myself, but if you look at the different vendors out there, Rocky has lines that are only avalible through them and they are plenty of them. And IMHO, Patels are kinda pricey for what they are.(the ones I have tried). I admit the Vintage lines are not bad
> for a change of pace.
> A lot of people don't like Gurkhas because of construction issues i.e., exploding or cracking wrappers, burn issuses and so on. But don't other smokes have these occasional issuses??
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

good cigar but over priced.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

the bottom line with respect to this issue is, very distinguished smokers don't like anything with flashy or over-ambitious advertising. 

They REALLY like "fancy" stuff, but they don't want it to be packaged in a fancy way. Moreover, if something is packaged in a fancy way, it's intended for a novice smoker (ie., someone who is very inexperienced). This is true to some degree, in their defense.

That's why people don't like CAO or Gurkha in a nutshell. It's like a "newb filter," so to speak. 

It's really a catch 22. On the one hand i'm a rebel because I won't smoke brands with BIG advertising and I won't pay extra for flashy packaging. On the other hand, i'm such a snob that i will only smoke expensive cigars and criticize others for enjoying what they like. The whole issue is really a big joke. Gurkha and CAO make "okay" cigars -- they are definitely not top notch, but there are a lot of newer smokers who really enjoy both brands. 

My whole point is, if someone is trying to get into cigar smoking, i'm going to encourage them to smoke the CAO brand, the Gurkha brand, the Macs, the RyJs, etc. That way they will find their own way -- without me telling them which is socially acceptable or not.:cb


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I dont smoke them because the oldest one is only 124 years old.

If it hasn't had a bicentennial it's a peasant smoke, imo.


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

haha that's awesome.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Should have read this thread.. ive never had any gurkhas before.. however i just won a 10 pack of Grand Envoy Presidente's on the devil site for $25.. they cant be worse than that.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hate the bands and the name--otherwise ..dunno


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Like I said, Dont take this the wrong way.Which you did..Maybe I shouldnt have said, "Real Cigar Smokers" Bad choice of words I guess..But your right..Different strokes..But if you've been smoking since '94 and still talking bout Lars and acids and all the lines of Gurkhas then you havent experienced what im talking about..There are so many cigars out there that make this brand taste like hay. and less expensive..Your one of many people that I know thats been smoking cigars that long that would say they would smoke a Gurkha and like it..Hats off bro.



Glacierman said:


> Let me take issue with that gross generality. I've been smoking cigars since 1994 and have tried a whole shit-load of sticks over the years, many of which are no longer among us (thank God!). I'd say I've had lots of experience and sure as hell count myself as a REAL cigar smoker. To be fair, however, I must admit that my experience has not included Cremosas. But I've tried Lars and Acid (and survived both experiences).
> 
> Gurkhas are a mixed batch to me. The Triple Ligero is very tasty to my taste buds, and the others I've had (G3, Nepalese Warrior and Signature 101) didn't suck, they were just so-so. And then there's the one (can't tell you what it was) upon which I cannot report because it was so tightly rolled it was like sucking on a dowel. I'm sure there are others that I would enjoy, just as I am sure that there are others that I will find so-so. And some will be dowels (but then, that happens to everyone once in a while, even Fuente).
> 
> ...


Sorry for the bad choice of words..Didnt mean to offend



frogman18 said:


> Guess im not a real cigar smoker, because i have liked the few Gurkhas that i have had, the shaggy is a great cigar imho. I agree that they are expensive (but if you dont pay msrp they arent that bad ive had worse and paid more), and they over do the packaging. SMOKE WHAT YOU LIKE AND LIKE WHAT YOU SMOKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way, but in a nut shell. Real cigar smokers who have had about every common cigar made and then some with the experience of learning what a good cigar taste like, HATE Gurkhas..Newbies or fellows that dont have much experience, LIKE them.. One day you will hate them too..:tu


I will respectfully and strongly disagree...

Real cigars smokers seek out and appreciate the pleasure of smoking a nice cigar and discovering the nuances that each stick brings to the table. It has nothing to do with any particular brand and everything to do with what each individual gets out of the experience. A refined palate will assist the aficionado in picking up the subtleties in any cigar. Ultimately, whether experienced, or not, you will either like a cigar, or not, regardless of the brand.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nevermind...:hn Maybe one day


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I will pack up all the Gurkhas I have at home, and get them in the mail to you tomorrow. That would be exactly..., let me see.....
> 
> Zero Gurkhas.


That should make the shipping cost really affordable... :ss


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way, but in a nut shell. Real cigar smokers who have had about every common cigar made and then some with the experience of learning what a good cigar taste like, HATE Gurkhas..Newbies or fellows that dont have much experience, LIKE them.. One day you will hate them too..:tu


Don't know how much experience you need to be considered "experienced" in your opinion, but I've been doing it long enough to know what I like, how much rest certian ones need(IMHO) and so on. There are plenty cigars out there that I have tried and hated( and YES some were Gurkhas!Gasp!!), but that does'nt mean that I flame those smokes and those who like them.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Some I like Some I dont, The one's I dont like will be sold soon


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Big D said:


> Don't know how much experience you need to be considered "experienced" in your opinion, but I've been doing it long enough to know what I like, how much rest certian ones need(IMHO) and so on. There are plenty cigars out there that I have tried and hated( and YES some were Gurkhas!Gasp!!), but that does'nt mean that I flame those smokes and *those who like them.*


DUDE! Im not bashing anyone..Ive already apologized to for bad choice of words so stop trying to blow it up even more..I was just trying to point out the obvious and get to the point as to why most dislike them..They are a bad cigar and those with *THE *experience know this. I better be done with this thread before I get


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Like I said, Dont take this the wrong way.Which you did..Maybe I shouldnt have said, "Real Cigar Smokers" Bad choice of words I guess..But your right..Different strokes..But if you've been smoking since '94 and still talking bout Lars and acids and all the lines of Gurkhas then you havent experienced what im talking about..


No offense taken, sir. Every cigar smoker out there has different likes and dislikes. For you to say, however, that "if you've been smoking since '94 and [are] still talking about Lars and Acids ... then you haven't experienced what I'm talking about" is, to be blunt, presumptuous. It is impossible for you - or anyone - to know what I have or have not experienced. That is one hundred percent subjective.

I did try a few Lars (all gifted to me) back in 2000, primarily by way of experimentation. What I learned was that they are DEFINITELY not my kind of stick! Same with Acid Kuba Kuba. I have no way to KNOW for certain whether or not I will enjoy a cigar until I try it, although I sometimes pass (some things are just soooo obviously bad) for various reasons. Crikeys, there are SO many cigars out there I don't have time or the funds to try them all, but I'll give a new one a go whenever possible.



Rock Star said:


> There are so many cigars out there that make this brand taste like hay. and less expensive..Your one of many people that I know thats been smoking cigars that long that would say they would smoke a Gurkha and like it..Hats off bro.


Thank you. As a side note, all the Gurkhas that I have tried have been given me. The Triple Ligero surprised me, actually. I was expecting another so-so stick. And you are quite correct (as far as my own experience can teach me) in that I'd rather spend my money on something other than a Gurkha.

The cigars I regularly smoke are, I think, capable of generating a truly satisfying cigar "experience" and I treasure them.

Our cigar experiences are unique to each of us, and I treasure mine as you so obviously treasure yours. Let us all continue to enjoy our cigars as we see fit and try not to impose our subjective experience onto someone else's.

Skoal to you, sir, and may you enjoy many more years of fine smoking.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Glacierman said:


> No offense taken, sir. Every cigar smoker out there has different likes and dislikes. For you to say, however, that "if you've been smoking since '94 and [are] still talking about Lars and Acids ... then you haven't experienced what I'm talking about" is, to be blunt, presumptuous. It is impossible for you - or anyone - to know what I have or have not experienced. That is one hundred percent subjective.
> 
> I did try a few Lars (all gifted to me) back in 2000, primarily by way of experimentation. What I learned was that they are DEFINITELY not my kind of stick! Same with Acid Kuba Kuba. I have no way to KNOW for certain whether or not I will enjoy a cigar until I try it, although I sometimes pass (some things are just soooo obviously bad) for various reasons. Crikeys, there are SO many cigars out there I don't have time or the funds to try them all, but I'll give a new one a go whenever possible.
> 
> ...


well said..but i stand correct..Gurkhas do suck to guys that have experience including you.So ya had a Gurkha that surprised you a little. Your pallet was probably desperate that day.:r I was generalizing, I know. But its pretty much a proven fact. That they suck and its only a matter of time before all who likes them now will say the same thing later in life and laugh at this thread..To be honest..I liked a Gurkha once upon a time til my taste evolved..


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

As with most things in life, sometimes an item is great....until you've experienced better. This can apply to cars, lighters, cutters, and most everything else. I thought my Zino Davidoff cutter was the best thing going...until I bought a Pailo. I thought my Honda civic was awesome, until I bought an Audi S4. I've had many changes like this thru life. 

My silly opinion? Not my cup of tea and never was.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

poker said:


> As with most things in life, sometimes an item is great....until you've experienced better. This can apply to cars, lighters, cutters, and most everything else. I thought my Zino Davidoff cutter was the best thing going...until I bought a Pailo. I thought my Honda civic was awesome, until I bought an Audi S4. I've had many changes like this thru life.
> 
> My silly opinion? Not my cup of tea and never was.


I agree :BS changes, but whats better than pocket aces?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

ahc4353 said:


> I agree :BS changes, but whats better than pocket aces?


pocket 9's wired calling a non raised A-3-9 rainbow flop.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

poker said:


> pocket 9's wired calling a non raised A-3-9 rainbow flop.


Oh yeah baybeee!

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I agree :BS changes, but whats better than pocket aces?


I hate pocket aces with a passion. Big Slick or a middle pocket pair almost always yield better results unless I'm heads up.

MCS


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

poker said:


> As with most things in life, sometimes an item is great....until you've experienced better. This can apply to cars, lighters, cutters, and most everything else. I thought my Zino Davidoff cutter was the best thing going...until I bought a Pailo. I thought my Honda civic was awesome, until I bought an Audi S4. I've had many changes like this thru life.
> 
> My silly opinion? Not my cup of tea and never was.


thats what i meant..well put kelly..:tu said way better than me.:r have fun tonight.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

To me Gurkha's seem to be more about packaging than putting out a good smoke. I know some guys that really like them, for me the only one I've found that I even remotely like is the G5 Avenger. Other than that I could do without them.


----------



## sophicles (Apr 16, 2008)

I've tried the Centurian Perfecto and the Expedition. The former was the worst stick I've ever had and the latter was only so-so. Based upon these two experiences I'm likely not to try another Gurkha in the near future. I smoke only infrequently, so when I do I'd rather spend my time trying a stick that is more highly rated.

YMMV, but to answer the original question I don't think dislike for Gurkha's is limited to this board. I personally have never had somebody recommend a Gurkha to me or read enough reviews that provided me with a seeming consensus that one of their brands are of consistent quality. Not one of their sticks has cracked the top 100 over at top25cigar.com and I think that's what it comes down to for me: Compared to so many other great sticks out there I'd rather spend my time sampling those then try another Gurkha. :2


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

sophicles said:


> I've tried the Centurian Perfecto and the Expedition. The former was the worst stick I've ever had and the latter was only so-so. Based upon these two experiences I'm likely not to try another Gurkha in the near future. I smoke only infrequently, so when I do I'd rather spend my time trying a stick that is more highly rated.
> 
> YMMV, but to answer the original question I don't think dislike for Gurkha's is limited to this board. I personally have never had somebody recommend a Gurkha to me or read enough reviews that provided me with a seeming consensus that one of their brands are of consistent quality. Not one of their sticks has cracked the top 100 over at top25cigar.com and I think that's what it comes down to for me: Compared to so many other great sticks out there I'd rather spend my time sampling those then try another Gurkha. :2


Well said.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Yo, I were multiple pop collar shirts and hate Gurkha and I am cool...


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> Yo, I were multiple pop collar shirts and hate Gurkha and I am cool...


In a Duran Duran kind of way


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SmokinApe said:


> Yo, I were multiple pop collar shirts and hate Gurkha and I am cool...


At least your grilfriend is beautiful.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Yo, I were multiple pop collar shirts and hate Gurkha and I am cool...


You are so hot in an evil genius sort of way. Will you go to prom with me?

MCS


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> DUDE! Im not bashing anyone..Ive already apologized to for bad choice of words so stop trying to blow it up even more..I was just trying to point out the obvious and get to the point as to why most dislike them..They are a bad cigar and those with *THE *experience know this. I better be done with this thread before I get


I appreciate everyone's perspective and readily take instruction and assistance from those who are more experienced that me. However, saying "They are a bad cigar and those with *THE* experience know this", is extremely presumptuous.


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> Yo, I were multiple pop collar shirts and hate Gurkha and I am cool...


This picture just screams date rapist.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

jbock said:


> I appreciate everyone's perspective and readily take instruction and assistance from those who are more experienced that me. However, saying "They are a bad cigar and those with *THE* experience know this", is extremely presumptuous.


Yep, thats the type of statement I expect to see over on CA, not in the jungle...

Dude, there are guys who have years of smoking exp who like Acids... 
There are ones who like Bacaraats... 
There are ones who like some of the machine made sticks... 
Just because you don't like them doesn't mean they suck...


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

Hookshot12 said:


> I've seen several people post about how they don't like Gurkhas, but this evening after a nice dinner, my buddy and I sat on the back porch and lit up two Gurkha Symphonies. It was an absolutely amazing cigar! I'm still pretty new to smoking, but it was probably the best cigar I've had, and I know this one cigar doesn't speak for the whole brand, but the other Gurkhas can't be that bad. So why is it they have such a bad reputation here?


I'm not sure but it may have to do with a certain online retailer... Normal Gurkhas on a stores pricelist are made by Torano... If its on that certain website it was made by Nestor Placencia I know because a worker I sent to Honduras saw them, I was talking to my Rep about it, I bought them to try and see if I liked em. In fact there was a thread I posted about all the wrappers cracking on Gurkhas that I had ordered. I think they got bailed out by this retailer and now they have a certain partnership that no one really realizes.

Also I've had about 20 Ancient Warrior Emporers on back order for almost a Year now


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> Yo, I were multiple pop collar shirts and hate Gurkha and I am cool...


Someone LIED to you! :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr Flibble said:


> This picture just screams date rapist.


you really think she will rape him?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

I like some gurkhas...but then again I'm a sh*thead

....Thats not to say that everyone that likes gurkhas is a sh*thead...but in my case its true    :chk


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

aracos said:


> Yep, thats the type of statement I expect to see over on CA, not in the jungle...
> 
> Dude, there are guys who have years of smoking exp who like Acids...
> There are ones who like Bacaraats...
> ...


Your right my Bad..I retract everything ive said in this thread..I was totally wrong..


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

It is my experience that only an evolved palet with the proper and appropiate experience can appriciate the Gurkha line... Often times folks will pigon hole thier somking experience to a single type of smoke thus limiting palet development...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jbock said:


> I appreciate everyone's perspective and readily take instruction and assistance from those who are more experienced that me. However, saying "They are a bad cigar and those with *THE* experience know this", is extremely presumptuous.





aracos said:


> Yep, thats the type of statement I expect to see over on CA, not in the jungle...
> 
> Dude, there are guys who have years of smoking exp who like Acids...
> There are ones who like Bacaraats...
> ...


Crizzakes, have y'all read the whole thread? Freddy (Puffy69) has apologized and back-tracked his statement several times, yet some people just have to have _their_ say on the statement.

Fine, here's my say....Gurkhas suck, they are some of the worst cigars I have ever had the displeasure to try, both when I was newer and now. So smoke what you like, like what you smoke, and Gurkhas taste like dog chit. :2


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well said Admiral.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Fine, here's my say....Gurkhas suck, they are some of the worst cigars I have ever had the displeasure to try, both when I was newer and now. So smoke what you like, like what you smoke, and Gurkhas taste like dog chit. :2


:rhey Tom I read your post out loud and my daughter wants to know if your upset:r I told her she could as u in a few weeks:bn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :rhey Tom I read your post out loud and my daughter wants to know if your upset:r I told her she could as u in a few weeks:bn


Yeah, my butt is starting to itch, Brother.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Fine, here's my say....Gurkhas suck, they are some of the worst cigars I have ever had the displeasure to try, both when I was newer and now. So smoke what you like, like what you smoke, and Gurkhas taste like dog chit. :2


ibtd


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pbrennan10 said:


> ibtd


Beg all ya want, won't change my mind.  :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Beg all ya want, won't change my mind.  :r


:r I thought he was saying In Before The Delete, but yours makes more sense.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :r I thought he was saying In Before The Delete, but yours makes more sense.


you were right!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

BigVito said:


> :r I thought he was saying In Before The Delete, but yours makes more sense.


 :r:r:r


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Crizzakes, have y'all read the whole thread? Freddy (Puffy69) has apologized and back-tracked his statement several times, yet some people just have to have _their_ say on the statement.
> 
> Fine, here's my say....Gurkhas suck, they are some of the worst cigars I have ever had the displeasure to try, both when I was newer and now. So smoke what you like, like what you smoke, and Gurkhas taste like dog chit. :2


I read it, read it again and then read it a third time. And just to be certain, I read it to my parakeet named Kaizod. He thought it was presumptuous too.

You can't argue with an unbiased parakeet.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jbock said:


> I read it, read it again and then read it a third time. And just to be certain, I read it to my parakeet named Kaizod. He thought it was presumptuous too.
> 
> You can't argue with an unbiased parakeet.


I think Kaizod just looked at you funny and said pretty bird :r


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

BigVito said:


> I think Kaizod just looked at you funny and said pretty bird :r


 :r:r

This thread is still alive? I'm impressed. The butt itching continues.


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I think Kaizod just looked at you funny and said pretty bird :r


:r:r:r


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

i'm glad I read this whole thread because I was about to fn blow up on the guy that made the pretentious comment. Whether or not you like Gurkhas, good LORD -- please don't ever act like you are the authority on "great cigars" unless you GROW and MANUFACTURE your own brand. Holy Moses what an idiot.:r


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Now I don't speak for Kaizod but I beleive that his butt is itching again.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mullet said:


> i'm glad I read this whole thread because I was about to fn blow up on the guy that made the pretentious comment.


A wise choice that you didn't.



Mullet said:


> Holy Moses what an idiot.:r


You can disagree with a person's post/opinion but keep the personal insults out of it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jbock said:


> You can't argue with an unbiased parakeet.











"That bird is a liar!"


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

I think it's due to the overinflated msrp and the fact that they produce so many different lines. Also they are worse than CAO when it comes to cost of cigar due to costly box presentation! I really like most gurkha cigars even if there are some clinkers out there. The Legend anny perfecto is a great smoke if you buy it right from the devil imho.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I will pack up all the Gurkhas I have at home, and get them in the mail to you tomorrow. That would be exactly..., let me see.....
> 
> Zero Gurkhas.


So you smoked the one I gave ya, Tom?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> So you smoked the one I gave ya, Tom?


I used it for a hammer when repairing my fence, Pete.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

I had been wanting to try a Gurkha for a while now. Being a n00b, both around here and to smoking cigars I still wanted to at least check one out. Even in spite of this thread.

I picked up a few Regent Toro's, and lit one up yesterday. I gotta tell you this is the first time I've snubbed a cigar out only about 1/3 way into it. Granted, I'll be the first to admit that I don't (yet?) have a discerning palate. the thing just tasted like it was laced with volitals. Ish. FWIW - the draw and burn were fine. 

Glad I didn't spend a lot on them, and I'll try another in a couple months to see if that makes a difference. But for now, I'll have to side with the cool guys and say I don't like them. At least not the Regent. One of the perks of being so new to this, is that there are a LOT of cigars out there I can try. No need to put the Gurkhas up near the top of that list again for quite some time.


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

texasbadbob said:


> I think it's due to the overinflated msrp and the fact that they produce so many different lines. Also they are worse than CAO when it comes to cost of cigar due to costly box presentation! I really like most gurkha cigars even if there are some clinkers out there. The Legend anny perfecto is a great smoke if you buy it right from the devil imho.


They really don't what you are seeing are the lines made for a certain website.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RapidTransit said:


> They really don't what you are seeing are the lines made for a certain website.


Really don't what?

Have overinflated MSRP? Produce so many different lines? Have costly box presentation? Not being funny, I really don't understand your response.


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

They really don't have alot of Lines


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RapidTransit said:


> They really don't have alot of Lines


I disagree. 

http://www.gurkhacigars.com/cigars.cfm


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

But some of those lines only have one size.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RapidTransit said:


> But some of those lines only have one size.


But there are* 27 *lines!!

I guess we will agree to disagree! :r


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Ya know, when I was newer in this thing of ours I couldn't taste the MSRP or packaging in a cigars profile. As my palet matures and as I mature it by only smoking Rocky Patel vitolas I have developed the ability to not only taste the MSPR but the packaging as well...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SmokinApe said:


> Ya know, when I was newer in this thing of ours I couldn't taste the MSRP or packaging in a cigars profile. As my palet matures and as I mature it by only smoking Rocky Patel vitolas I have developed the ability to not only taste the MSPR but the packaging as well...


I wish I could taste MSRP or packaging in a cigars profile, maybe the Gurkhas wouldn't taste like dirt then.


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

Good Call Icehog :r But belive me some companys have many more total number of styes and sizes than I can remember.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RapidTransit said:


> Good Call Icehog :r But belive me some companys have many more total number of styes and sizes than I can remember.


Fair enough.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Rereading this whole thread answers some questions I have had wondered about since rejoining this forum. Thanks gentlemen.

And no, I was not banned before, got lost back when the crash happened.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I wish I could taste MSRP or packaging in a cigars profile, maybe the Gurkhas wouldn't taste like dirt then.


I like to contextualize it as a deep earthy flavor...


----------



## zippy123 (Aug 28, 2005)

I LOVE the Gurkha Regent, it was one of my all time fav cigars. The rep may be due to the prices but there are so many other overpriced cigars out there so who knows?

Honsatia has quality lines thoughout his entire portfolio. I can honestly say they donot make a bad stick.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

If You are a REAL cigar smoker, And I mean super experienced and everyone calls you a cigar connoisseur You would only smoke swisher sweets cuz the taste is all in your head. so if you were to smoke it while thinking of cohibos, montecristas, partygas, open xxx, you'd have no need to buy all those overly expensive cigars. It's all in your head...


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

r-ice said:


> If You are a REAL cigar smoker, And I mean super experienced and everyone calls you a cigar connoisseur You would only smoke swisher sweets cuz the taste is all in your head. so if you were to smoke it while thinking of cohibos, montecristas, partygas, open xxx, you'd have no need to buy all those overly expensive cigars. It's all in your head...


Peasant


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

r-ice said:


> If You are a REAL cigar smoker, And I mean super experienced and everyone calls you a cigar connoisseur You would only smoke swisher sweets cuz the taste is all in your head. so if you were to smoke it while thinking of cohibos, montecristas, partygas, open xxx, you'd have no need to buy all those overly expensive cigars. It's all in your head...


:tpd: I am not sure what all that mumbo jumbo means Aaron but I have to agree with you.:tu


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

SR Mike said:


> What I have learned about Gurkha; they need to sit for a while. When I made my first purchase of Legends, I was not impressed and disappointed, three months later a major difference and enjoyable. I have a couple left from that batch coming up on a year, I will be smoking them soon. I have since purchased the Fuerte and Royal Brigade and they are not bad, like the Legends, they have also improved with time.
> 
> Only buy them on sale, if you like them cool, if not, give them away.
> 
> :ss


I generally like the flavor and quality of Gurkha's and Torano's (they're made in the same factory), but rarely like them when I first receive the sticks. After six months to a year they have a very good flavor. Everyone's tastes are different, and YMMV.

I never buy them unless they're on sale, and CI usually has the best prices when they're running specials. Also C-Bid (owned by CI) often has great deals.

Kaizad Hansotia really knows marketing, so he consistently introduces small-run high-priced editions. If one really takes off, he can put it into large-scale production, if not, he can take the big money for a "very limited edition" stick and move on.

The moral here is don't buy them when they're released, buy them only on sale, and be patient with them before you smoke 'em.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

zippy123 said:


> Honsatia has quality lines thoughout his entire portfolio. I can honestly say they donot make a bad stick.


Opinions may vary. 



r-ice said:


> If You are a REAL cigar smoker, And I mean super experienced and everyone calls you a cigar connoisseur You would only smoke swisher sweets cuz the taste is all in your head. so if you were to smoke it while thinking of cohibos, montecristas, partygas, open xxx, you'd have no need to buy all those overly expensive cigars. It's all in your head...


Huh?


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

I had another Gurkha G3 over the weekend. It's still one of my top five favorite smokes, even though it's about a buck more than others I like in the same size.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

r-ice said:


> If You are a REAL cigar smoker, And I mean super experienced and everyone calls you a cigar connoisseur You would only smoke swisher sweets cuz the taste is all in your head. so if you were to smoke it while thinking of cohibos, montecristas, partygas, open xxx, you'd have no need to buy all those overly expensive cigars. It's all in your head...


 You lost me at Swisher Sweets......


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Opinions may vary.
> 
> Huh?


so do camaros


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> so do camaros


Put down the crack pipe.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Put down the crack pipe.


put down the Gurkha


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> put down the Gurkha


I'm taking a nap....thanks for the insight, Perry.  :r


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

There are lots of cigars I don't like including Gurkhas. I just don't like them. if you like them, then that's all that matters.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=170120

here's my recent terrible experience


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

One of my problems is te spelling. I always want to say Ghurka and it's spelled Gurkha. Makes me very uncomfortable.

MCS


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

r-ice said:


> If You are a REAL cigar smoker, And I mean super experienced and everyone calls you a cigar connoisseur You would only smoke swisher sweets cuz the taste is all in your head. so if you were to smoke it while thinking of cohibos, montecristas, partygas, open xxx, you'd have no need to buy all those overly expensive cigars. It's all in your head...


Now, THAT is funny! :r :r :r


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

Had A G3 tonight; I thought it was a great smoke, and I enjoyed it a lot. But I coulda had a Partagas Black, CAO Brazillia, or Oliva Serie G Maduro for much much less. 

I'm not a Gurkha hater at all - They make some really good cigars.

Juss sayin'.


----------



## Smokin Phil (Oct 14, 2013)

I have had several Gurkhas. Only one tasted "good" and that was the Regent. What surprised me was that I got a bundle of 16 for 49.00. All the others cost 100-200 dollars a box and tasted horrible. I realized that you are paying for their pretty boxes. Just go on Ebay and you will see that a gurkha empty cigar box is 20.00 or more. Gurkha stop the fancy promos and work on your cigar.


----------



## Silahtar (Jul 27, 2013)

From 2013 to 2008...
Yeah...


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

LOL, Gurkha-bashing thread, back from the dead!


----------



## jeffmn (Mar 20, 2013)

But with a MSRP of 20 per stick and i can get it for 90% off, how can i turn that down?!?!?!? I dont have much experience with the brand but i always get a kick out of your normal price being like 85% off retail.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

I jumped on a box of Gurkha Regent for a real good price I think after a heavy discount. I didn't expect much but the first one turned out really good. It wasn't harsh or bitter but mellow, taste was complex. I actually finished half of it and the day after it tasted like feet so I puffed on it a couple times and threw it away. I'll try a second one and hope it'll be as good.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

A necro'd thread indeed but what Ive found is that Gurkhas have improved markedly over the past few years. Ive had a few recently that I thought were pretty good.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha I just realized this was discussed 4 years ago. Maybe we should tell others our experience now with Gurkha to see how they improve or degrade over the years.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

BoogieEngineer said:


> I jumped on a box of Gurkha Regent for a real good price I think after a heavy discount. I didn't expect much but the first one turned out really good. It wasn't harsh or bitter but mellow, taste was complex. I actually finished half of it and the day after it tasted like feet so I puffed on it a couple times and threw it away. I'll try a second one and hope it'll be as good.


Smoking the other half the next day on almost any cigar will never be as good as smoking it the first day.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

BoogieEngineer said:


> Haha I just realized this was discussed 4 years ago. Maybe we should tell others our experience now with Gurkha to see how they improve or degrade over the years.


That, or resurrect any one of the dozen threads on this same topic that came along since this one. uke:


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

marc in nola said:


> Smoking the other half the next day on almost any cigar will never be as good as smoking it the first day.


I know right, so I don't blame the cigar itself



Herf N Turf said:


> That, or resurrect any one of the dozen threads on this same topic that came along since this one. uke:


Well someone has chosen this one so we'll go with it then?


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

Just seems to me that they have a lot of brands. The best restaurants are the ones that have 8 different entrées. The chef can become an expert at just a few items. Its always the diners that have 6-page menus and you better ask "what's good here" because the chef on call tonight hasn't made meat loaf in seven years. Gurkha has too many skews. Some a good, some are not so good, and when new ones come out, its anybody's guess whether it'll be one of the goods or one of the bads


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

acarlitz said:


> Just seems to me that they have a lot of brands. The best restaurants are the ones that have 8 different entrées. The chef can become an expert at just a few items. Its always the diners that have 6-page menus and you better ask "what's good here" because the chef on call tonight hasn't made meat loaf in seven years. Gurkha has too many skews. Some a good, some are not so good, and when new ones come out, its anybody's guess whether it'll be one of the goods or one of the bads


Y

This, and like many others, I get a kick out of cigars with a msrp of $20 selling for $1.99. Not to mention the famous most expensive cigar in the world for a list of $750 a stick.


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

neko988 said:


> Y
> 
> This, and like many others, I get a kick out of cigars with a msrp of $20 selling for $1.99. Not to mention the famous most expensive cigar in the world for a list of $750 a stick.


His Majesty's Reserve is just marketing. I don't think they really expect anyone to buy it. Those sticks are for people who can afford to wipe their ass with hundred dollar bills. That really doesn't bother me that much. But this bullshit is really annoying:

_The Black Dragon story began in 2006 when it hit the market with the hefty price tag of $1,150.00 per cigar, the most expensive cigar ever made. Only 5 hand-carved camel bone boxes of 100 cigars were produced, making this stick very, very limited. The blend included extremely old and rare tobaccos collected from all corners of the world. To make the Black Dragon more accessible to cigar enthusiasts throughout the world, a new version was recently released in 2007._ from cigar dot com. The new one is $12 a stick

It's like they just wanna get as many brands out there as possible. So much more concerned with marketing than actually making a fine product.


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

I like Gurkha just fine, like others have said, they tend to come off a bit gimmicky, but overall their tobacco and products are usually pretty consistent.


----------



## Cranial (Oct 29, 2013)

Caveat: The following is only my opinion and not meant to persuade others.

I estimate I've smoke around 40 Ghurkas in my past. They have never been a staple in my humidor, but I will periodically give them chance. I can honestly say I've never had a positively memorable experience with a Ghurka. Some were just ok. Others were garbage. 

For example, I received a few Ghurkas from CI as an freebie last month. After resting a few weeks I decided to give the Beast a try. It's a big 60 RG stick. Larger than I normally prefer, but what the heck. I tried to keep an open mind. I used a bullet punch and tried the draw. Zero, zip, nada - sucker was plugged. So I used some guillotine cutters to enlarge the draw. Better, but the phrase 'bowling ball through a hose' came to mind. Upon inspection, I removed not one but TWO pencil lead sized stems. At this point my optimism was dwindling. Nevertheless, I lit up. As one would expect, the result was less than stellar. Each draw was akin to inhaling gas straight from Beelzebub's anus. Needless to say, it wasn't a pleasant experience. I put it out after half an inch.

I will still give them a try every once in awhile, but my expectations lessen with each experience.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I even ignore samplers which include their sticks. Too many duds. There might be an occasional gem, but I'm not looking.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Just around here??


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm curious to see some more newer reviews on Gurkha Cigars. I just purchased the Gurkha Godzilla 8 stick sample pack.


----------



## Grimmalde (Jul 19, 2005)

Monica Lewinsky <---clicky
:lol:


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Last weekend I went to a local B&M with a huge humidor. They had the Gurkha 125th Anniversary which CA liked. The manager said that it is hard to carry Gurkhas because Gurkha offers, according to him, almost 70 different cigars. 

I am letting the 125th sit in the humi for a few weeks.


----------

